# Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

Next, I measured 1" from edge at the top, then 2" thereafter until end of strip. Not moving board, I then measured 2" from bottom edge, continuing with 2" markings until end of strip:


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

I then marked from point to point diagonally, creating opposing triangles:


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

After cutting with my X-Acto knife, I have 14 triangles. I don't cut each straight through in order to give them a "cast" look and some character:


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

Depending on the ID of the pipe you are using for fence posts, measure on center and cut notches on either side equally to fit pipe ID. In this demonstration, I am using 1/2" ID gray pvc conduit, so I measured and cut 1/4" on either side of the 1" center mark. I then test fitted the pieces:
(also makes really cool spear props!)


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

Next I cut the notches slightly larger on the OD to accomodate the pipe wall and then cut angles from both corners to give it a more gothic look. They were given a final fitting and are now ready to paint:


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

Gluing & Painting:

Any number of methods may be used: brush, spray (not enamel), or dipping. I glue mine on the posts with Liquid Nails, let dry, then dip them in a gallon of gray latex paint and stand upright, allowing excess to run down posts (adds more character). I then mask off to protect finial and spray posts with gray enamel primer.

Downsides:
Foam is EXTREMELY fragile (look, honey, it's from Italy!). I purposely break off the tips of some to add more of that elusive character and some end up damaged by Mother Nature and those random acts of Mayhem.
Glue will fail to hold sometimes. As cheap & easy as these are to make, who cares if you lose a few?
I manufactured 100 in three evenings. Not too bad. Would love to hear your thoughts and comments.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this is a great idea! As far as the fragile aspect Im sure there are some ways to make them stronger. Maybe dipping in monster mudd first and then painting?



Lord Soth said:


> Gluing & Painting:
> 
> Any number of methods may be used: brush, spray (not enamel), or dipping. I glue mine on the posts with Liquid Nails, let dry, then dip them in a gallon of gray latex paint and stand upright, allowing excess to run down posts (adds more character). I then mask off to protect finial and spray posts with gray enamel primer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cemetary Fence Finials From Rigid Foam Insulation Reply to Thread*

Here is a photo of the finials installed on the conduit posts. Just a temporary assembly for illustration in this post.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep, Lzrdsgal...monster mud would probably work for strength. I may try some the next prop I use it on.


----------

